# Update (:



## JacquelineAmber (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey everyone! I haven't gotten to post pictures of all of my new imports because I just got my camera back from my mom a few hours ago. I did put up two pictures of my koi though! So if you want to check that out feel free to Everyone else was being stubborn and wouldn't hold still. So I think I'll try again tomorrow morning. The cellophane I anticipate to breed with my koi is going to arrive in the mail tomorrow. My dad has been working all week so he hasn't gotten the chance to take me to get her tank yet, but it's something we are going to do first thing tomorrow morning! I also really want to buy some more decor from the tropical fish store close to my house. I've been kinda shy to go in there lately because they have a new employee that is really heavy on the flirting and that I kinda dig. It's actually really funny how one of the first things he asked me was... "Do you have a betta fish". hahah oh boy  

Okay, anyways back to bettas! My giant male betta seems to be very timid yet aggressive. The first couple of days he didn't want to stop hiding under the plants. Yesterday and today he seemed better, so I did a little test to see how he would respond to one of my giant females. I put her in a cup and let her float in the tank. He flared a little and started nipping at the cup really hard. I do plan on spawning them in another two months, but am kinda worried because he just seemed a little over the top. In other news. I'm also doing a little remodeling for my betta room. So far I've bought this simple black shelf that's 6 feet tall. It'll make things so much easier for I wont have a thousand of betta food and medicine on my floor. I also want to do some online searching for some betta art. I'm thinking searching etsy maybe?


----------

